# Ambulance 808



## silver (Aug 16, 2009)

It's old school hip hop to the rescue.

[YOUTUBE]z3nVmLys9Yo[/YOUTUBE]

Could be repost but haven't seen it here yet.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Aug 16, 2009)

Sweet uniforms.


----------

